# California standard poodle breeder



## Willowgirl (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi. I wanted to get some suggestions for reputable breeders in California. You guys have given me such good advice so far so o thought you were the best to ask.
Thanks


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

What size poodle are you interested in?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What about Willow's breeder? If she's healthy and has a wonderful temperament, I'd probably inquire about future litters.


----------



## Willowgirl (Jan 28, 2020)

That’s a good thought but I didn’t really like the breeders communication style. I just got home from rushing Willow to the vet. She has a three inch diameter puffy sac. Vet said it was most likely from a trauma and that she’s find


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I've started a project, compiling a geographical list of breeders who've been recommended by PF members, old and current. I'm trying to only list breeders who are doing proper health testing by variety as a minimum criterion. It's in early development, and naturally, anyone using the list as a starting point will be wise to do their own verification.

Here's the thread:








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------

